# Ayuda con el lector de cd de mi playstation



## scarling (Oct 29, 2005)

Necesito ayuda urgente con el laser de mi playstation. el problema es que el motor del laser solamente gira una sola vez el cd y nada mas. en la pantalla de la tele me dice memory card y debajo de esto dice CDplayer 

al parecer no esta leyendo el cd
bueno es logino no si solamente le da una vuelta 
Espero que me puedan ayudar se lo agradecería mucho


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 29, 2005)

Al responderte esto, asumo tres cosas:
1) Que ya intentastes limpiar el cabezal y los CDs
2) Que NINGUNO de los CD/DVD, tanto originales como copias, te funcionan.
3) Tu PS2 esta "MODeado".

Al parecer tienes problemas de alineación (o desgaste) del láser.No creo que sea el motor o su alimentación porque según dices, el disco da una vuelta lo que indica que el motor funciona. ¿Has intentado ayudarle a dar vueltas cuando inicia el booting del juego es decir, cuando dá la vuelta antes de pararse?

El PS2 tiene dos formas de actuar sobre el Láser. La primera es mediante una rueda dentada de una sola vuelta que te corrige el paralaje entre el CD  y el cabezal. La otra es mediante un par de potensiómetros que se encuentran debajo del cabezal (uno para CDs y el otro para DVDs).

Yo intenté los dos procedimientos en el mío (SCPH30001, de los primeros) y aquí va la advertencia: ESTE ES UN PROCEDIMIENTO MUY DELICADO, QUE MAL EFECTUADO PUEDE DAÑAR PERMANENTEMENTE TU PS2!!! 
Los potenciómetros son sumamente delicados y se pueden romper facilmente. Otra cosa, fíjate muy bien como y donde van los tornillos para cuando tengas que volver a ensamblarlo. Todo, (cables, cintas conductoras de silicon, el plástico, el montaje del mod chip, etc) es muy delicado. Trabaja con mucho cuidado.

Si deseas intentarlo en lugar de mandarlo a un centro de reparación, aquí hay dos guias que te explican muy bien como hacerlo (en inglés):

1) Ajuste de la rueda de paralaje:
http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/hardware/ps2.ars/1

2)Ajuste de ganancia /potencia del láser:
http://www.eurasia.nu/wiki/index.php?pagename=Ps2LaserAdjustmentAndReplacementGuide

3) Y aquí puedes bajar el manual para tu modelo:
http://www.us.playstation.com/support.aspx

Buena Suerte.
Marcelo.


----------



## scarling (Oct 30, 2005)

gracias por la ayuda pero creo que me falto decir que mi playstation es un playstation uno modelo scph-5501 del año 1997. mi presupuesto no me alcanza para comprar un 2 jajaja asi es la vida.

explico de nuevo cual es mi problema.

mi playstation solamente le da una sola vuelta al cd es como si el laser no estuviera trabajando, pero tiene corriente, no se como hacer para que funcione. talvez hay que graduar el laser o ponerle mas corriente como sea no se nada de como hacerlo. agradezco la  ayuda


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 30, 2005)

Bien, entonces ve a este link 

http://www.bearykirby.com/tech/ps1.htm

y busca donde dice:

"Lens Troubleshooting"

y trata de seguir la guía de sea página. Si no dominas el inglés, busca quien te ayude pues si entiendes mal puedes dañar el PS.

Las mismas recomendaciones de antes.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## scarling (May 23, 2006)

Hola q tal, bueno si quieres una pagina buena y en español, visita http://www.reparatuplaystation.tk  encontraras toda la información que necesites bueno bye[/url]


----------



## llunoll (May 23, 2006)

como la pagina en español es una "traduccion" de la otra que tiró marcelo. Lo que no entiendo, ya que mi ingles es malo y uso traductores online, es que usa liquido para encendedor (bencina en donde yo vivo ARg.) para limpiar la lente? no la vuelve opaca? si hay alguien que le entienda el ingles por favor que ilumine


----------



## diecar (Jun 5, 2006)

hola yo estuve trabajando con sistemas opticos y no te recomiendo usar alcohol tipo bencina, yo usaba ALCOHOL ISOPROPILICO, y sino tambien AGUA DESTILADA con un isopo, solo humedecerlo, y en el caso de limpiarlo o secarlo, hacelo con PAPEL TIPO TISSUE como el que uno usa para limpiarse la nariz.
espero que te ayude.
saludos.


----------



## Martin25000 (Jul 20, 2006)

Tengo un grave problema, necesitaria que alguien que sepa me ayude, ajuste el potenciometro del laser de la PS2, cuando la encendí, todo funcionaba, cuando meti un DVD la PS2 realizo un sonido extraño, y se colgo (se tildo), cuando la vuelvo a ensender, no funcionaba mas (lo unico que hace es encender el led verde del encendido), me pregunto si solo se quemo el laser, o si esto provoco un daño en la consola y si ocurrio esto (se daño la consola), ¿se puede reparar facilmente?, les agradesco infinitamente su colavoracion


----------



## stevenson (Ago 26, 2008)

ya que estan en eso de reparacion de unidades lectoras de las consolas, alguien me podria postear alguna pagina sobre reparacion del de un sega dreamcast ! me serviria mucho mucho!


----------



## jechu094 (Dic 18, 2008)

bueno pues yo tengo una pregunta y una respuesta:

pregunta: hace poco le cambiè la correa del lector (el cable naranja plano), pero resulta que ahora mi play 1 no hace nd, es decir, que no lee los cd, no veo la lucecita roja tipica de un lector de cd (antes salia), y por ultimo mo giraba el motor (aclaro que por errores de la vida le quitè una especie de swiche que se undia cuando el ps1 tenia el lente "pegado al moto).

mi pregunta es (alfin): tiene que ver este swiche que ver con que el lector no haga nada

RESPUESTA: leyendo el foro me acorde de que si le giras el potenciometro que tiene el lector en el cable se mejora la cosa, busca en google (como calibrar el lente del psx) o vez a esta pag http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...estas/20677/calibrar-el-lente-de-play-station


----------



## stevenson (Dic 22, 2008)

obviamente , si le quitaste el interruptor no te va a arrancar es como un sistema de proteccion para que no funcione mientras la tapa se encuentra abierta   :x


----------



## jechu094 (Dic 23, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta pero no es el interruptor de la tapa, es una cosita negra que tiene el lector que solo se lo he visto en el lector de los play station, no lo he visto ni en grabadoras, ni en los lectores de cd de pc`s y cuando le cambien el flex notè que quedaron dos uniones sobrantes


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Ene 8, 2009)

hola amigos feliz año, siguiendo con las preguntas y solucion de preoblemas, un amigo me trajo una ps1 supuestamente era el optico sucio pero al desarmar me di cuenta que el motor que mueve el cd no anda y el integrado ba5947 que es el que por ahi lei lo comanda recalienta mi duda es sera esta que esta quemado o el motor esta en corto por eso lo calienta de ves en cuando funciona un rato pero al cabo de 15 o 20 minutos deja de hacerlo alguien que la tenga clara me da una mano?a estube vuscando este integrado y no hay se puede cambiar por otro?como testeo que los motores esten en buenas condiciones?


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 19, 2014)

Respondo el tema, a pesar de su antigüedad, porque creo que es mejor que esta info quede toda en este tema.

Efectivamente VIKINGOXXX, el BA5947FP es el IC encargado de manejar el motor y todo lo concerniente a la lente. Yo tenía el mismo problema (recalentaba MUCHÍSIMO el integrado, y el motor no giraba, ni el lente hacía movimiento alguno). Reemplacé el BA5947 (lo conseguí en Microelectrónica, acá en Argentina, Cap. Fed. a $17 nada más), y ahora el motor gira y el lente intenta leer, pero no lo consigue y me tira la pantalla de Memory Card/CD Player.
Por el momento estoy siguiendo el procedimiento de la página que publicaron antes (http://web.archive.org/web/20080701165509/http://www.bearykirby.com/tech/ps1.htm).

-----------EDIT--------------​  Tengo 2 Consolas, por lo tanto, también 2 lentes.
Una es la PsOne que estoy intentando reparar, a la cual le cambié el integrado encargado de manejar la lente.
La otra es una *PSX* (Play 1 Fat) que funciona perfecto, con una lente nueva, que también funciona perfecto.
Ahora:
*PSX* con lente nueva: todo OK
*PSX* con lente de PsOne: no lee los juegos (pantalla de Memory Card/CD Player)
Diagnóstico: Lente de PsOne sucia/rota/descalibrada.

PsOne con lente propia: Pantalla de Memory Card/CD Player, como venía pasando.
PsOne con lente de *PSX*: Lee los CD's, pero me manda directamente al "CD Player", por lo tanto, en vez de aparecer el juego, me aparece el reproductor con las pistas de música del juego que ponga. Dato adicional: los CD's de música los lee perfectamente.
Diagnóstico: La placa está mal, voy a revisar si el integrado que reemplacé quedó bien soldado, mientras tanto espero a ver si alguien más experimentado sabe si podría venir por otro lado el problema.
-----------EDIT--------------​ 
Algun experimentado en este tema sabe si hay algún componente aledaño a ese Integrado que se pueda revisar, o por donde se podría buscar, además de en la lente?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Actualizo después de un par de pruebas:

El lente de la PsOne estoy casi seguro que está _quemado_ , después de probar varias cosas de la página de arriba, el lente creo que nunca leyó bien, y ahora ni prende el láser. Descartada.
Y me di cuenta que en el Schematic, los números fucsias son los voltajes que deberian medirse, y en el integrado que reemplacé, algunos valores no me dan como debería ser, así que mañana sigo y veo de revisar las soldaduras, que al ser SMD son un dolor de cabeza.

Adjunto el esquema para el que le sirva. Los IC's se buscan con CTRL+F y se pone el número que dice en la placa al lado del componente, en el caso del BA5947 es IC722.
(Tuve que dividirlo en 2 partes porque pesaba 5,27MB  )


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Bueno, última actualización.
Mis habilidades para soldar SMD son muy malas, o no resultaron en este caso. No sé si una pasta para desoldar o algo parecido me hubiera ayudado, pero el caso es que los voltajes del IC reemplazado no me dan como en el schematic y es ya un enchastre de estaño y flux, además de que tuve que puentear 2 "patitas" porque se me levantaron las pistas y encima esas "patitas" ahora se quebraron .
La lente murió, y ahora la placa también jajajaja.
Espero que toda esta info sirva aunque sea para algo.
Saludos


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Compré un BA5947FP más e intenté esta vez soldarlo con el mayor cuidado posible. Al parecer no hay patas en corto ni nada por el estilo pero principalmente tengo un problema detectado.
Edito: Con las posibilidades que tengo me es imposible soldar bien ese integrado, sumado a las pistas levantadas que había, y los puentes que tuve que hacer. Además no sé si había algo más roto/quemado en esa placa.
Supongo que también me metí en un tema muy complejo para mi nivel de conocimientos, pero buen, supongo que así se aprende, no? Jajajajaja

Ahora sí que doy por muerta mi placa. A seguir jugando con la 2, e intentando que se vea bien, sin la pantalla cortada en el Metal Gear Solid jajajaja.
Saludos


----------

